# Surf reel



## Redfish123 (Mar 24, 2009)

Im looking for a good surf reel. Any suggestions?


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Try to find yourself a Penn Jig Master 500, I pretty sure FTU has some used one's,they are great surf reels.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

ebay. cant go wrong with a penn


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

FTU says there cutting off the refirbed table. I was in the other week looking for some Penn 320 / 321. All they had was some spinning reels. The jigmaster is a great reel and affordable new.


SURF Buster said:


> Try to find yourself a Penn Jig Master 500, I pretty sure FTU has some used one's,they are great surf reels.


----------



## BULLRED (Nov 5, 2004)

Penn jigmaster,545's or 555's,Shimano speedmaster IV or a Daiwa 50 high speed are all good surf reels. Will handle just about anything you will target in the surf.


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Penn 320 GT2. Just bought two of them and for the price, they are NICE. Definitely solid reels and are perfect for bull reds/kings/jacks/sharks ... you name it. 

-B.Lullo


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I second the Jigmaster. However, whatever Penn you buy, make sure it's made in America. Most of the new ones are made in China and they're junk.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

take your pick from abu, penn, shimano, daiwa, avet... just narrow it down by the type fishing you will be using it for... light casting, heavy casting, heavy casting/yakking???


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

jc said:


> just narrow it down by the type fishing you will be using it for... light casting, heavy casting, heavy casting/yakking???


What do you call "surf fishing"?

For the heavier stuff I always liked the HS jigmasters or 980. The high speed jigmasters reels let you wind fast enough to keep the sinkers from dragging bottom when you reel in. Another favorite was the magnetic controlled penn 980/990. Still have 3 of the old 980's, excellent reels if you can find them. For guests I usually carried a pair of Penn level line 350's with aluminum spool replacements. The 350's use a spiral bar for level winding. The bar doesn't interfere with knots and such but really makes life easier for guests with less educated line leveling thumbs. ANY Penn reel with a brass spool is out of the running in my book..


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

no way I could cast 1/2 a 14" whiting with my mag-elite for shark and now way I could chunk fresh dead shrimp with my GS555 but if someone is looking for an all around great reel I'd look at the Daiwa Sealine in a 20 or 30... butter smooth, tough, great caster... would definitely stay away from level winds if you're looking to cast distance

http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=190

comparable Penn, go to this site and find the GS series

http://pennreels.com/

Shimano... look at the Torium, pricey, but I've casted a friend's and its a fantastic reel

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...index/products/reels/conventional/torium.html


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Arlon said:


> Another favorite was the magnetic controlled penn 980/990. Still have 3 of the old 980's, excellent reels if you can find them.


......Indeed...I still have (2)990 and (2)980.....Those Penn Mag-Powers were super surf chunkers......Fearless, straight into the wind, as hard as you can throw, casters........


----------



## ApetRock (Aug 19, 2009)

While we're on the topic of surf reels, maybe somebody could help me out as well. I have 4 Penns but only 2 heavy duty rods (boat rods, not surf rods). I'm about to buy a 10-12' surf rod, but I dont know which reel I wanna put on it. I have 2 209s, a 309, and a Long Beach 66. Right now i have the latter 2 on the rods and I have a hell of a time casting them. Can anybody make a reccomendation?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

The 209 might be the best bet *assuming it has an aluminum spool* but you'll have to remove the level wind gears and parts to make them worthwhile. You can cast them as is but you'll have a heck of time casting them much further than the end of your nose with the levelwind gears intact.

Most of the 309's I've seen had brass spools and are just about impossible to control.

Longbeach with the old phenolic spools where castable with the levelwind removed, brass spooled models where again very difficult to control casting.

Personally I'd try selling a few of them and looking for something made more for the purpose like a 505HS (check ebay). What ever you decide, stick with the aluminum spool reels. Metal spools are just too heavy for any serious casting on the big reels, hard to get them started spinning and just as hard to stop them..


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

pg542 said:


> ......Indeed...I still have (2)990 and (2)980.....Those Penn Mag-Powers were super surf chunkers......Fearless, straight into the wind, as hard as you can throw, casters........


 I have an old Diawa Sealine 250 with the magnetic control that was pretty good too but still never as good as a 980.. I have collected more than a few reels over the years.. (-:} http://www.pbase.com/arlon/reels


----------



## ApetRock (Aug 19, 2009)

All the reels have had the level winds removed. Is there any way to tell what kind of spool it has w/o stripping all the line off? The line is a few years old but I'm pretty sure its never been in the water... And yes, casting those 2 big reels is nearly impossible. So far my shark/surf fishing has consisted of me wading out and trying to cast those reels on 7' boat rods, not very successful to say the least.
and WOW, thats alot of ambassadeurs man.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

if you're willing to drop a little cash look up some of the reels I mentioned earlier in the thread and be aware if you are the slightest bit crafty you "mag" most reels... Nick Meyers sells "mag conversions" for the diawas and Penn sells the 525 Mag which is their modern mag controlled surf caster with sliding mag control just about any idjit (at least this one) can cast straight into heavy headwinds in the dark of night... when I first started surf-fishing I had a Penn 209's and 309's that I took the level winds off and even magged and they were still pieces of chit for surf casting... it was finally pointed out to me that they have bushings instead of bearings... I saved some cash and bought a Penn GS 555 and immediately magged it... it was like going from a rusty schwinn to a lambourghini and that rel is a DAWG compared to the Daiwas in the same price range... I know folks that swear by the Penns and they are very affordable since they are no longer made and you're only buying used... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/PENN-REEL-505-HS-W%2F-NEWELL-FRAME-EX..CONDITON-.NICE_W0QQitemZ120474832725QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090929?IMSfp=TL090929143003r17919 
but before making impulse buy I'd suggest you get more opinions... there is an incredible wealth of knowledge out there on the internet and some heavy hitting surf casters at these sites... pier and surf is known for having lots of movement on classifieds with great reels

http://nickawaymedia.com/phpBB3/index.php

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/

jc


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Arlon said:


> I have an old Diawa Sealine 250 with the magnetic control that was pretty good too but still never as good as a 980.. I have collected more than a few reels over the years.. (-:} http://www.pbase.com/arlon/reels




WOW!!!!

sweet collection... I never fished the salt until about 12 years ago so am not familiar with the older casing gear... the Sealine doesn't look THAT old, when was it in production??? Same question on the Penn Power Mags???

but mainly, could you explain how the Japanese stuff has taken all the market share from Penn??? There are a few of us using the GS series (especially 525 Mag) but most everybody seems to be casting Daiwa, Shimano and more recently Avet on the larger reels... me and a lot of folks swear by Abu on the smaller but I rarely see Penn on the beach these days except on the larger, non-casting shark reels

jc


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

jc said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> sweet collection... I never fished the salt until about 12 years ago so am not familiar with the older casing gear... the Sealine doesn't look THAT old, when was it in production??? Same question on the Penn Power Mags???
> 
> ...


PENN 980's and Sealine are all about 25 years old. Not sure when they quit making them. 
As for how the Japanese (now chinese) take over the reel market can be described with one word. *BLING*.. Americans have always viewed form over function. Americans just can't stand being out "blinged" by the next guy so we have to buy every new piece of bling that comes along..

I can still get all the parts (if I ever needed them) for the penns I got back in the 60's. Try that with an import.. (-:}



> Is there any way to tell what kind of spool it has w/o stripping all the line off?


 The aluminum spools are black, steel and brass spools are silver (chrome)..


----------



## WesG (Sep 28, 2007)

This is prob a dumb question for those "in the know" but my knowledge of these larger capacity reels is limited, to say the least. Up until a month ago I was pretty mcuh a strictly bass fisherman... 
Looking at some of these Penn reels I've noticed there is no line guide... so when you spool up the reel do you just have to guide the line on with your finger so it spools neat? What about when your reeling in your fish?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

WesG said:


> Looking at some of these Penn reels I've noticed there is no line guide... so when you spool up the reel do you just have to guide the line on with your finger so it spools neat? What about when your reeling in your fish?


....exactly as you say.....Without a level wind the angler must do it himself. It takes a little getting used to, but after a while it becomes almost automatic, even while fighting a fish. Some reels will cast fairly well with the levelwind still on them. The Amb.7000 and Shimano Calcutta 700 are a couple that throw well with lelwind. I did an experiment with my 7000 a long time ago. I only got about 4 yds. more w/o it, so I left the levelwind on. My best casters though do not have levelwind,,,,Jim


----------



## WesG (Sep 28, 2007)

pg542 -- dang that is really interesting... I kept seeing "levelwind" on different reel's descriptions and didn't realize that what it was. Learned something new today! Thanks!


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

You will get used to guiding the line evenly on your spool..becomse second nature. If you use braid, you may want to put a glove on.

I've had good luck with Penn and Daiwa Sealines. I've been using an Avet SX (just bought an LX too) and I love it.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I really like the old jigmasters & squidders but, the penn 970, 980 & 990 mags were the best surf-reels ever made by penn. As posted before,...fearless casters, straight into the wind, no backlashes !! The 990 being a little taller well, ya just could not get your thumb over the top of the spool for maximum torque on a cast yet still fearless.The GS series replaced the 970, 980 & 990 reels few years later. The 525gs, 525gs mag, 545gs & 555gs are all very good casters in the right hands. I now use 555gs's for Surf-fishing without the brakes,... If someone says the Diawa casts better, I just break out one of the trusty 980's and turn it loose on them,..:smile:

Get a Penn with a aluminum spool, made in America. There are plenty of parts around and besides e-bay they can be had at your local pawn shops. Each one of us casts different, what works for one may cripple anothers cast. Get the reel you feel comfortable with and work your way up to a faster reel & more line capacity.

Good Fishing Ya'll


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Calcutta 400 levelwind. This is a great all around reel.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

fishingcacher said:


> Calcutta 400 levelwind. This is a great all around reel.


and if I might add,....Fast !!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

DANO said:


> and if I might add,....Fast !!


I forgot to add that I added a power handle. Not cheap but makes a big difference. If you can afford it might want to look at a 400TE for even more power and speed.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

Avet or Penn without a doubt.


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

PENN SQUIDDER OR NEWELL 235 , ON 12' UGLY STICK'S !
GREAT FOR CASTING AN WILL , GIT-R-DONE !
25LBS TEST .


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

man, those stix aren't so ugly with that custom wrap, nice!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=70109


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

OK, educate me! First off let me say that I have a very difficult time casting a "baitcast" reel without creating a birds nest, I have never even attempted to cast one in the surf. Last year I bought a new Avet reel (I don't remember what model it is) and I have never used it...is this "Mag" thing something that helps control the backlashing? If so, where does one buy the needed parts to accomplish this task?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a box of Newell's (p-220,g-220's and 229s), but I think the old PENN 980's I have are just better casters. Newells are good for sure but the old PENNS are in a league of their own for casting. They are in a league of their own when you have to tear them down completley for cleaning too. )-;}

Hmm, making me want to start surf fishing again..

The mag thing does a lot for controlling the backlash. A faster action rod will do about as much. Trod, if you are using a big reel and telephone pole (harrington 552 for example) anything is going to be hard to control.

Start with your spool tightened way down. Holding the bait/sinker waist high and drop it to the ground in free spool, the spool should *NOT* over run much when the sinker lands on the ground at your feet (no thumb on the spool). When your thumb gets stronger and more educated you can start backing off a little for more distance.

I also recommend you use a squirt bottle of water (old dish detergent bottle) to wet the line before each cast. It will keep from scorching the line and your thumb when you need to start slowing the spool at the end of the cast. Line will also come off the reel smoother.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

trodery said:


> OK, educate me!


I wish you where in my neighborhood. I'd have you "thumbing" it in 10 minutes.. Adjusting the reel to the casting weight is the one thing that makes a HUGE difference for first timers and nobody ever shows you how to do it..

OOPS.. Someone sent me a PM about you, make that 15 minutes..


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Arlon said:


> I wish you where in my neighborhood. I'd have you "thumbing" it in 10 minutes.. Adjusting the reel to the casting weight is the one thing that makes a HUGE difference for first timers and nobody ever shows you how to do it..


LOL Arlon, I don't know where you live but I bet the roads from my house will take me there


----------



## SST Angler (Dec 2, 2008)

*Surf Reel*

Growing up my Dad and I had 4 Penn Sqidders (The Red Ones) and they lasted a good 20 - 25 years. About 8 yrs ago I replaced them with Penn 555's and have never ever cleaned them except by water hose and they still work like brand new! Go with the Penn 555. They are VERY durable.


----------



## WesG (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with the Penn Monofil line?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I've only used Stren and trilene XL on ocassion. Tried a few of the "slick glossy" monofilms and had issues with it being to slick to hold on casting when wet and took too much pressure on the spool to stop (scorched thumb). That dull surface on the stren provides a lot more thumb grip than you might imagine. Never seen Penn Monofi "line" only the reels. *GOT IT Monofil LINE of reels.. My bad *

I believe the "monofil" reels where similar to the cheaper reels but with a metal spool replacing the plastic/phenolic spool. Plastic spools had issues with mono line.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

trodery said:


> OK, educate me! First off let me say that I have a very difficult time casting a "baitcast" reel without creating a birds nest, I have never even attempted to cast one in the surf. Last year I bought a new Avet reel (I don't remember what model it is) and I have never used it...is this "Mag" thing something that helps control the backlashing? If so, where does one buy the needed parts to accomplish this task?


my buddy Rudy is a distance caster, fisherman and a writer... he offers a breakdown of some good surf reels here

http://alamoareaanglers.yuku.com/topic/1178/t/Surf-Casting-Reels.html

explains magging, don't think he wrote this

http://alamoareaanglers.yuku.com/to...duced-Eddy-Current-In-Non-Ferrous-Metals.html

he'll mag just about anything and it DOES help control a spool if done properly

http://alamoareaanglers.yuku.com/topic/1185/t/Magging-the-Daiwa-Sealine-X-40-HV.html

http://alamoareaanglers.yuku.com/topic/1169/t/Magging-the-Shimano-Torium-20.html

http://alamoareaanglers.yuku.com/topic/2057/t/Abu-6500C3CT-Chrome-Rocket-Center-Mag-Conversion.html

http://alamoareaanglers.yuku.com/topic/1171/t/Daiwa-Coastal-153H-Fixed-Magnet.html

http://alamoareaanglers.yuku.com/topic/1186/t/Magging-an-El-Cheapo-Shakespeare-Reel.html

if you want to learn how to cast I'd suggest starting small and forgiving, like with a curado or citica... all brakes out and spool tensioner pretty tight... get a practice plug and just play in the backyard learning "how it works" as you loosen tensioner and back off the brakes... once you learn ... the mechanics, casting a larger surf reel will be much easier... one thing for sure, no matter how much I've done it I still find myself on occasion getting pounded by chest high waves as I feverishly try to work out a birdsnest in the dead of night... thats half the fun

jc


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Seems mostly written for the UK crowd but I'd assume all holds true for us on the lighter end of the scale. They simply don't have the size of fish there that we do here. Fishing conditions are literally a world apart. Casting an 8oz sinker and another 8oz of bait is about unheard of over there. They generally fish with very small baits/hooks. Guys fishing for congor eel would be the closest match to the gulf coast style of surf fishing. 

You'll seldom see anyone with a small bait caster on long rods at the beach here. I do have an ABU6000 CT loaded with 12lb on a 10ft Loomis graphite rod that I think is the ultimate winter rig for our area (when the sharks and jacks are gone).. Summer is a different story. You'd get tired of respooling the 6000 in the summer when about every other fish out there can empty it.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

well Rudy is into distance casting so he communicates a lot with casters from all over... Texas more than anywhere, east coast next... but you're right... that first article looks like cut-n-paste from the UK

but look at the others... we've been magging TX reels for years since the manufacturers wont make larger high capacity mag reels... my magged 555 GS has been my "go to" shark casting reel since I got serious about surf fishing... and if you look at the south Texas scene thru Breakaway, etc. you'll find they're magging lots of Daiwas for fishing... reds, jacks, sharks etc

I used to use the hell out of a mag elite / 9' tica combo as a bait rig until my girlfriend slapped a spinner on it and claimed it for herself... great combo for whiting... currently dreaming of light and long east coast rod to match my blue yonder for light duty... bait/pomps... and suggestions appreciated but find myself limited by budget


----------



## elkinmtcwb (Oct 22, 2009)

I have some coments that may help on getting your bait farther with any and all reels.
I use a 7700 Abu it has been a nice reel for me.I also have many 7000s.I have tryed some pins and I did not get any distance.I will go check them out to see what kind of spools they have.[ty on that one]
1st thing is down size your line just a little and you will get a better cast.
2nd cut your bait to a size and shap that fits your sinker.
3rd hook your bait in a way it will fly good.
4 dont though to big of lead.I have found that a 3 or 4 oz are good for my set up.I am sure this changes with the pole/line/bait that is used.

What kind dif distance are you guys getting with the pins?What size line do most run?

Charles


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

elkinmtcwb said:


> What kind dif distance are you guys getting with the pins?What size line do most run?
> 
> Charles


My Pins would get me between about 30 and 130yd casts with 25-30lb mono.

tangent..
For guys starting with bigger reels like the peens, try using heavy oil/light grease to lube the bearing bushings. You can get a lot of adjustment on the old peens just by varying the lube in the bushing. I've used everything from 90wgt gear lube to sewing machine oil in the bearings. It can make a pretty big difference in how the reel handles. Once you get your thumb trained to feel the line on the spool starting to expand, you go with the lighter oils for longer casts..

If you are in a hurry to get your thumb trained, be sure to bring along a dental pick or a small crochet needle (with the tiny hook on the end). They can be really useful for picking out over runs.. (-:}


----------



## WesG (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't mean to make this long thread even longer, but it's on topic.
I picked up a Penn 330GTi off eBay and should have it tomorrow. I know it's not the preferred choice for distance casting but I think I can make due with it (especially for what I paid). How would you guys spool this reel for targeting reds in the surf? I was thinking 50# braid....?


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I fished braid for awhile but switched back to mono. I just didnt like how it didnt give at all, but others like it for just that same reason. I have both my surf rods lined with 25 lb mono and have been pleased with it. Only time I lose fish is if a huge shark hits it, but it usually works fine for reds. And ive also landed 4-5 foot sharks with it as well, just make sure you have plenty line and a good drag!


----------

